# Saalhausen am 09.05.2009



## bofrost (26. April 2009)

Hallo alle !

Wer fährt in Saalhausen Anfang Mai mit ??

Gibt es irgendwo die Höhenprofile ?? Finde sie nirgends !

Gruß


----------



## AsB (26. April 2009)

Hier die Höhenprofile:

http://www.mtb-sharkattack.net/Marathon09.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r19andre (26. April 2009)

Tach,
da simma dabei.

Konnte gestern nicht Sundern fahren dafür heute Essen CTF im MA Tempo. Ca. 65km und ca.1500hm. Passt ja fast.

Andre


----------



## Nofaith (26. April 2009)

Falls Du mit fährst kannst Du ja mal 'nen Bericht über den Verlauf der Veranstaltung posten.

War die letzten Jahre dort und muss sagen nach dem Chaos 2008 bleib ich mal zuhause. Der Marathon scheint mehr und mehr nur 'ne Art Randveranstaltung zu werden, das Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf der Bundesliga. 

Start diesmal schon um 9h, bei 3h Anreise müsste ich um 4h nachts los

Höhenprofil ist auf der Website, Link wurde schon gepostet. Bei Bedarf kann ich Dir noch 'nen Verlauf vom letzten Jahr mailen(Polar S710). Strecke soll aber diesmal etwas anders verlaufen.

Viel Spass und Erfolg,

NoFaith


----------



## epic03 (26. April 2009)

Bin dabei fahre die Lange runde.. hoffentlich ist es dann immer noch, oder schon wieder Trocken... 
Bin schon heiß endlich wieder Rennen...


----------



## SBIKERC (27. April 2009)

bin schon gemeldet...letztes Jahr war ich auch dabei und das mit dem Start war wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei...hfftl ist dieses Jahr das Wetter besser


----------



## Delgado (27. April 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> bin schon gemeldet...letztes Jahr war ich auch dabei und das mit dem Start war wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei...hfftl ist dieses Jahr das Wetter besser




Fährst Du da CC und Mara oder nur den Marathon?


----------



## SBIKERC (28. April 2009)

^^nur Marathon Micha...am 10.05 fahre ich CTF in Marl


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (29. April 2009)

Kann jemand was zu den Bodenverhältnissen sagen zwecks Reifenwahl.
Danke im voraus


----------



## Peter88 (1. Mai 2009)

Weiß wer ob der steile anstieg hinter der Schiebepassage auf der Liz. Runde dieses jahr gefahren wird? Letztes jahr wurde er ja kurzfristig gestrichen Beim cc meine ich..

@UWE H Halt wie bei fast allen anderen MA im sauerland. Waldautobahn 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## pollux8 (2. Mai 2009)

Nofaith schrieb:


> Start diesmal schon um 9h, bei 3h Anreise müsste ich um 4h nachts los:







Fahr doch schon Freitag los,Dort wird für 15 Euro eine Übernachtung im traveller Bus angeboten.Abends Pasta Party und Samstag auf de Piste.


http://www.travellin-house-tours.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (6. Mai 2009)

Uwe H. aus G. schrieb:


> Kann jemand was zu den Bodenverhältnissen sagen zwecks Reifenwahl.
> Danke im voraus



Ich denke mit dem Nobby Nic o.ä. bist du gut bedient. Der Boden wird vielleicht noch feucht sein, aber hoffe die Luft ist bis dahin trocken!


----------



## Fahrnix (7. Mai 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> bin schon gemeldet...letztes Jahr war ich auch dabei und das mit dem Start war wirklich nicht das gelbe vom Ei...hfftl ist dieses Jahr das Wetter besser



Was war denn mit dem Start?


----------



## AsB (7. Mai 2009)

hier war wohl die unfreiwillige zusätzliche Wartezeit vor dem Start gemeint. Es war kalt, es hat geregnet und wir standen da rum und haben gewartet. 
Dieses Jahr wird aber alles besser, so sagte man mir  

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Fahrnix (7. Mai 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> hier war wohl die unfreiwillige zusätzliche Wartezeit vor dem Start gemeint. Es war kalt, es hat geregnet und wir standen da rum und haben gewartet.
> Dieses Jahr wird aber alles besser, so sagte man mir
> 
> Gruß
> AsB



Dann mal hoffen.

Regen solls ja nicht wirklich geben - 10%. Um die 10°C  Werd wohl ne Windjoppe mitnehmen. Die hilft auch beim Start.

Und Reifenwahl???


----------



## Unrest (7. Mai 2009)

Hm.. Nur 10% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr gut. 
10°C heißt dann wohl kurz/kurz mit Unterhemd/-hose, Windweste und ggf. Armlingen..
Na, mal sehn. +g+

@Fahrnix: Fahr doch das, was du bisher immer bei schlechtem Wetter gefahren bist..?


----------



## Rumas (8. Mai 2009)

Wie ist denn das Wetter dort? Dürfte wohl wieder so wie letztes Jahr werden, matschig und arschkalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (8. Mai 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> hier war wohl die unfreiwillige zusätzliche Wartezeit vor dem Start gemeint. Es war kalt, es hat geregnet und wir standen da rum und haben gewartet.
> Dieses Jahr wird aber alles besser, so sagte man mir
> 
> Gruß
> AsB



genau das meinte ich
bis moin


----------



## Fahrnix (8. Mai 2009)

Hat einer zufällig noch ne Adresse für Navi?

Auf der Internetseite finde ich alles nur keine Adresse oder Anfahrtsbeschreibung. 

Danke.


----------



## diele76 (9. Mai 2009)

...was für ne lachnummer war das denn???!!!!???


----------



## AsB (9. Mai 2009)

ich fand es eher nicht zum Lachen 

AsB


----------



## apoptygma (9. Mai 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> ich fand es eher nicht zum Lachen
> 
> AsB




Was war los????


----------



## diele76 (9. Mai 2009)

...dabei sollte dieses jahr zum vorjahr alles besser werden!!

hat ja gut geklappt!!

erst nen stau im ersten trail provoziert, und dann wird man noch vom führungsmotorrad fehlgeleitet, sodaß man sich durchs ganze feld durchplagen muss !!!

bin ja mal gespannt, wie das gewertet werden soll.....


:kotz:


----------



## Fahrnix (9. Mai 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Hat einer zufällig noch ne Adresse für Navi?
> 
> Auf der Internetseite finde ich alles nur keine Adresse oder Anfahrtsbeschreibung.
> 
> Danke.



Habs gefunden. Gute Beschilderung vor Saalhausen.

Veranstaltung war für mich wirklich gut.

Verstehe aber auch die Flitzer, die an den ersten Schiebestellen von den Schnecken aufgehalten wurden.

Grüße


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Mai 2009)

Was für'n Chaos.... Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, auch wenn man die Ergebnisliste eigentlich in der Pfeife rauchen kann.


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Mai 2009)

um hier mal etwas postives zu schreiben...das Wetter war viel besser als letztes Jahr

zum Start:der Start war das allerletzte was ich bislang erlebt habe, ich glaube ich stand ca 5 min auf der Stelle ohne einen einzigen Meter voran zu kommen (hatte leider keinen Picknick-Korb dabei)
danach musste ich den kompletten Berg hochschieben um nachher den ersten Singletrail durchs Unterholz runter zu rennen damit ich nicht schon wieder stand
danach ging es
trotzdem war ich immernoch 24min schneller als letztes Jahr, wurde 16-ter gesamt mit 6 min Rückstand auf den Ersten

ich weiß echt nicht ob ich nächstes Jahr nochmal nach Saalhausen komme


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Mai 2009)

Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Was für'n Chaos.... Hat trotzdem Spaß gemacht, auch wenn man die Ergebnisliste eigentlich in der Pfeife rauchen kann.



damit hatten doch alle zu tuen...von daher shit drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Mai 2009)

Für die ganz schnellen war das Ärgernis sicher größer... Diesen "berüchtigten" Tracto-Downhill fand ich übrigens gar nicht so schlimm, da war das Wurzelstück kurz vor dem Tal schon unangenehmer.


----------



## SBIKERC (9. Mai 2009)

also ich musste nach dem schiebe Uphill oben warten da (wohl die Ersten) von rechts kamen keine Ahnung weshalb


----------



## diele76 (9. Mai 2009)

.


----------



## diele76 (9. Mai 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> also ich musste nach dem schiebe Uphill oben warten da (wohl die Ersten) von rechts kamen keine Ahnung weshalb



...wie schon erwähnt: das führungsmotorrad hatte uns fehlgeleitet!!


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> um hier mal etwas postives zu schreiben...das Wetter war viel besser als letztes Jahr
> 
> zum Start:der Start war das allerletzte was ich bislang erlebt habe, ich glaube ich stand ca 5 min auf der Stelle ohne einen einzigen Meter voran zu kommen (hatte leider keinen Picknick-Korb dabei)
> danach musste ich den kompletten Berg hochschieben um nachher den ersten Singletrail durchs Unterholz runter zu rennen damit ich nicht schon wieder stand
> ...



sind schon Ergebnisse online??


----------



## AsB (9. Mai 2009)

Fahrnix schrieb:


> Verstehe aber auch die Flitzer, die an den ersten Schiebestellen von den Schnecken aufgehalten wurden.
> 
> 
> Grüße





Hier geht es nicht um "Schnecken" oder "Racer", es geht um die heutige Organisation der Veranstaltung. Wenn wir alle gleich schnell wären, bräuchten wir kein Rennen fahren 

Einfach weiter machen und selbst Erfahrungen sammeln. Lass Dich somit von negativen Postings ja nicht beeinflussen

In Sundern konnten sich auf dem langen Asphaltanstieg die "Schnellen" von den "Langsamen" trennen und nach etwa 5 Kilometern hatte jeder Biker seinen Platz gefunden und entsprechend Spaß.  
Die geografischen Möglichkeiten lassen das in Saalhausen wohl leider nicht zu, sodass dieses zumindest eventuell zu entschuldigen wäre. 

@Uwe H aus G
Ergbnisse:
Du warst vor mir im Ziel 

@Marvin 
Glückwünsch zu Patz 16  (wo hast Du das Ergebnis her )

Gruß
AsB


----------



## Johnny Rico (9. Mai 2009)

Die Vorläufige Ergebnisliste hing aus... In der Nähe der Altöl-Stäbchen Bude.


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> @Uwe H aus G
> Ergbnisse:
> Du warst vor mir im Ziel



Da bin ich ja berühigt das ein Suzler mal schneller war als ein 11er
Bis die Tage in der Schweiz.


----------



## AsB (9. Mai 2009)

...man muß auch  verlieren können !!!
(fällt mir aber schwer )


Lass Dich in der "Schweiz" sehen 

AsB


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## harryfan3009 (9. Mai 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

die Ergebnisse sind jetzt online unter:
http://www.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse.html

Sportliche Grüße,
Yannick Eckey
- Time and Voice -


----------



## Uwe H. aus G. (9. Mai 2009)

harryfan3009 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> die Ergebnisse sind jetzt online unter:
> http://www.time-and-voice.com/ergebnisse.html
> ...



Danke schön!


----------



## r19andre (9. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich fand die gesamte Veranstaltung an sich OK.

Natürlich ist bei soviel Leuten doof ,den ersten Anstieg so zu wählen das man laufen muss, grrr

Ach ja, ich war der, der schon in der Einführungsrunde ins Ziel laufen musste, da mein VR die Luft nicht halten wollte.

Und dann von hi. das Feld "aufrollen", mit den Mega Staus hinter die ganzen Freizeit Biker einreihen, die leider die Technik nicht so gut beherschen, war echt schei....

Und es war echt gefährlich nachdem ich im Start/Zielbereich weiterfahren konnte, da schon der ganze Verkehr wieder im vollen Gange war. Auch auf der Hauptstrasse.

Bei der ersten Verpflegung musste ich auch noch feststellen das meine Stütze drei ca. eingesackt ist.

Naja bin dann doch mal ins Ziel gekommen mit 03.19 Std.

So dann bis zum nächsten MA und genug mein Leid geschrieben 

Andre


----------



## Deleted 83484 (9. Mai 2009)

wie war die Strecke insgesamt??
Einfacher...anders als letztes Jahr ???? Wie war der Boden??? Wie war das Wetter ?? Temperatur ???


----------



## helman (10. Mai 2009)

Saalhausen hat mittlerweile ja schon mehrere Marathons und CC Rennen ausgetragen, und ich denke die haben den Anspruch ein top Bike-Wochenende auf die Beine zu stellen. Aber wie man trotzdem solche Anfängerfehler machen kann ist mir nicht klar. Mittlerweile sollte den Organisierenden doch klar sein das ein so schmaler Single Trail zu eng für ein großes Starterfeld ist. Und auch das Führungsfahrzeug sollte anständig eingeweisen oder wenigstens mit einem GPS ausgestattet werden damit es den richtigen Weg vorgibt. Bei den Startpreisen sollte das bischen organisation auch noch drin sein, oder werden die Marathons nur angeboten damit sich das XC Rennen am Folgetag bezahlen lässt? (So wie die Jedermann Strassnrennen das nötige Geld für die Profi-Eintagesrennen in die Kassen der Veranstalter bringen...)
Ich hoffe das so was beim nächsten Mal nicht wieder passiert.

helman


----------



## Anfaenger64 (10. Mai 2009)

SBIKERC schrieb:


> also ich musste nach dem schiebe Uphill oben warten da (wohl die Ersten) von rechts kamen keine Ahnung weshalb



Das war ein bissle verrückt...zuerst -nach dem ersten kleinen Anstieg- kam ein kleiner Single Trail. Stau: geschlagene 5min. Hinter mir rief plötzlich jemand, "nein, nicht da rein! Hier gehts links hoch!" so dass die zweite Hälfte des Feldes einen anderen Weg nehmen sollte. Als die "Schnelleren" sich dann auch noch nach dem Uphill verfahren hatte und umkehren musste, traf sie bergab auf die zweite Feldhälfte, die schiebend von unten kam. Und dann kamen die entsprechenden Überholmanöver in der Tannenschonung (Schiebepassage für die meisten!) Das Startchaos war perfekt...


Lustig war's, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3radfahrer (11. Mai 2009)

Ja lustig wars! 

Ok Schwierigkeiten und Probleme waren da. Organisation vorm Start, -mhh- na ja. In Sundern lief es sehr viel organisierter. Vielleicht waren nicht genung Leute vorhanden. 

Der Preis vom Matrathon war echt ok, da man ja bei frühzeitiger Anmaledung noch das H.A.D Tuch bekommen hat und dann noch Pasta. Ganz zu schweigen vom Naturbadgutschein (Ist für mich nicht ganz so interessant aber Danke trotzdem!).

Also. Insgesamt dann doch noch eine ganz gute Veranstaltung.


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Mai 2009)

AsB schrieb:


> Hier geht es nicht um "Schnecken" oder "Racer", es geht um die heutige Organisation der Veranstaltung. Wenn wir alle gleich schnell wären, bräuchten wir kein Rennen fahren
> 
> Einfach weiter machen und selbst Erfahrungen sammeln. Lass Dich somit von negativen Postings ja nicht beeinflussen
> 
> ...




Danke Andreas....ich hatte direkt nach der Zieldurchfahrt nachgefragt...ich wurde aber sogar 15 von 228 gesamt und 3 von 44 inn der Herrenklasse

leider habe ich das erst gestern gesehen da ich am Samstag schnell weg musste


----------



## huhn2112 (11. Mai 2009)

habe nach dem ganzen startchaos irgendwann bemerkt, dass mir meine pumpe und zum größten ärger, auch noch die brille aus dem trikot gesegelt sind 

ansonsten wars ja ganz lustig (plötzlich dreht das führungsmoped und kommt mir mal entgegen )

da bleibt mir der sks-marathon-sundern schon besser in erinnerung 

mal sehen was der sommer noch so bringt ... 

gruß
huhn 2112


----------



## SBIKERC (11. Mai 2009)

Bilder von Sportograf sind online


----------



## Wave (11. Mai 2009)

boa, was sehen meine schienenbeine aus...blödes gestolper durch die tannenschonung!


----------



## Peter88 (11. Mai 2009)

> Ganz zu schweigen vom Naturbadgutschein (Ist für mich nicht ganz so interessant aber Danke trotzdem!).



Ja. Hab leider nur meine Badehose vergessen.. 

Die strecke fand ich ja mal so richtig gut. Hab sie aus dm letzten jahr nicht so toll in erinerung
Und die Strecken Ausschilderung ("Achtung Langer anstieg" oder "Rechts" kurz vor der kurve) war extrem gut.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Peter


----------



## tranquillity (11. Mai 2009)

Bis auf den Faux Pas in der Startphase (so etwas darf natürlich nicht passieren, aber irren ist nunmal menschlich), war's ein tolles Rennen...

Vor allem die Strecke: Ich kann mich nicht an eine Marathonstrecke erinnern, bei der es im Prinzip nur zwei Steigungen gibt: Einmal die nach oben und zum andern die nach unten. Flache Stücke kamen praktisch nicht vor (schaut euch mal das Höhenprofil an). Laaange Anstiege, laaaange Abfahrten. Da war Kondition und Konzentration gefragt.

Bei der Besprechung nach dem Rennen wurde gesagt, dass das Rennen für die Trophy-Wertung wahrscheinlich nicht zählen wird, was ich persönlich schade fände (jetzt nicht wegen meiner Platzierung, sondern insgesamt: Klar hat das Malheur den ein oder anderen eine paar Minuten gekostet, aber  es passierte auch ziemlich zu Beginn des Rennens und hinter her haben sich doch die meisten wieder so einsortiert wie immer.)

Außerdem wurde noch gesagt, dass es evtl. der letzte Marathon in Saalhausen gewesen sei, weil eben die Organisation mit Marathon und CC sehr aufwendig (zu aufwendig) sei. Ich fänd's schade, denn die Strecke ist schon was besonderes (s.o.) und war ansonsten auch wirklich gut beschildert. Lediglich kurz vorm Ziel war es nochmal ein wenig Durcheinander, als sich die Distanzen (nochmal?) teilen sollen. Da war ich verunsichert und bin angehalten, dass hat mich im Endeffekt dann wohl den 10. Platz in  meiner AK (S1) gekostet (7 Sekunden!). Naja, ist ja nur ein Hobbyrennen 

Also: Von mir aus gerne nächstes Jahr wieder diese Quälerei


----------



## Unrest (12. Mai 2009)

Wenns für die Trophywertung nicht zählt, wäre das vollends fürn Arsch, weil die damit dann sicherlich das Streichergebnis verballern werden..

Die Organisation war doch recht fürn Arsch: Am Start haben wir selbst entflatterbandet, mittendrin schieben und stehen, hinterher den Waschplatz und die Duschen nicht finden, weil nur die Damenduschen ausgeschildert waren.

Dafür war die Strecke gut. 
Lange, fiese Anstiege, Maximalsteigung von 25% und knackige Abfahrten, die einem keine Pause gönnen. Lag  mir doch sehr muss ich sagen. 
Den "langen Anstieg" mit durchweg 14% fand ich besonders geil, weil alle nur geschnauft haben.... *g*


----------



## Lenkfix (12. Mai 2009)

Tja, Saalhausen...
Gutes Wetter, schöne Strecke, schöne Veranstaltung, fleißige Helfer, geile Anstiege...
Andererseits Schiebestrecken (nicht nur für die Falschfahrer!), Saukälte am frühen Morgen und Ordner die sich nach mehreren Stunden manchmal wohl nicht mehr motivieren konnten...
Trotzdem fand ich es wieder schön im Sauerland und die Profis live zu sehen fand ich auch interessant.

Eine Diskussion über ein Streichen aus der Trophywertung halte ich für unangebracht, da die weit überwiegende Mehrheit ein korrektes Ergebnis hat.

Gruß
Lenkfix


----------



## branderstier (12. Mai 2009)

Hi,

Saalhausen für die Trophywertung streichen geht nunmal garnicht. Denn ich denke, das viele genau wie ich seine Jahresplanung einwenig auch auf die Termine der Trophy abgstimmt haben. Das Rennen in Nordenau fällt zb mitten in meinen Urlaub. Nicht schlimm, ist ja mein Streichergebnis. 
Wenn man jetzt Saalhausen raus nehmen würde, wäre das wohl für viele mehr Wettbwerbsverzerrung, als für die wenigen die sich jetzt haben (leider) fehlleiten lassen.

Und tschüß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tranquillity (12. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich den Veranstaltungssprecher richtig verstanden habe, sollte es dann wohl zwei Streichergebnisse in der Trophy geben. Ob das alles jetzt aber endgültig schon entschieden ist, kann ich nicht sagen. So wie es sich am Samstag anhöre, steckte man wohl noch in den Überlegungen.


----------



## Nofaith (13. Mai 2009)

pollux8 schrieb:


> Fahr doch schon Freitag los,Dort wird für 15 Euro eine Übernachtung im traveller Bus angeboten.Abends Pasta Party und Samstag auf de Piste.
> 
> 
> http://www.travellin-house-tours.de/


 
Sicher, und hätte dafür 'ne Klausur vom Techniker sausen lassen 


So wie das Feedback hier (und von Bekannten die mitgefahren sind) ist hab ich nix verpasst.


----------



## abra_sz (14. Mai 2009)

Das das Führungsmoped falsch gefahren ist, war schon hochgradig ärgerlich. Zumal die, die etwas schneller gestartet sind, dadurch ans Ende des Feldes in den dicken Stau geraden sind und keiner mehr die eigentliche Strecke sehen konnte (Laufpassagen gab es nur dadurch).  Da war die Motivation weiter zu fahren, schon ziemlich verloren.
Aber die angenehme Strecke und die im weiteren Verlauf sehr gute Ausschilderung hat den Fehler am Start vergessen lassen.
Das Ergebnis des Rennens ist sicherlich nicht repräsentativ, auch wenn sich die meisten schnellen Leute doch wieder vorn eingefunden haben.
Wie es sich mit der Trophywertung verhält, kann ich nicht beurteilen, da ich dort nicht gewertet werde.

Es wäre schade, wenn der Marathon nächstes Jahr nicht wieder stattfinden würde!


----------



## Nofaith (17. Mai 2009)

Klar wäre es schade, wenn es keinen Marathon mehr geben würde!

Leider zeigt diese Ankündigung aber auch, das der Marathon für die Saalhausener nur eine "Randveranstaltung" ist, die Priorität liegt bei der Bundesliga. Ich denke der MA wird stattfinden, allein die finanzellen Mittel die durch den MA in die Kasse gespült werden sind schon ein Argument(Startgeld, Essen, Trinken,...).


----------

